# When a LED bulb is off but on!



## cliffhanger (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi

I have just replaced the halogen bulb in the outside light on our motorhome with an LED for obvious reasons. But it is permanently on. Well at least 50%. With the switch in the off position the LED is lite, turn the switch on and the LED becomes brighter. 

Is this due to small amounts of currents leaking through the wires which is enough to start an LED but not a halogen? Or is there a fault here? Don't really want it on all the time.

thanks

Cliff 8)


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Try disconnecting the switch wires, sound like it may be tracking across. I have experienced similar and had to fit a new switch, led's require so little current.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Was it a G4 type of LED bulb you fitted? 

If it is a G4 pull it out, turn it 180º and insert again with the pins in the opposite holes.

If it doesn't work correctly don't thank me!


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Pins are wrong way round. One on our landing is doing this - I need to get the step ladder out to fix it....


----------



## cliffhanger (Jun 27, 2008)

1302 said:


> Pins are wrong way round. One on our landing is doing this - I need to get the step ladder out to fix it....


No, it's not that, tried both ways and the LEDS would be facing into the van one way.

Yes it is a G4 and I've noticed now(bit late?)that it's dimmable. Is there a circuit on all the time with these?

Cliff 8)


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

From www.ledhut.co.uk - Dimmable LED bulbs are only compatible with a dedicated "Trailing Edge" dimmer switch that reduces the current flow.

The above may be the problem.

Get some 'cheap' LED bulbs from Ebay - I paid £6 for ten G4 early last year and they are still working okay.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

There could be an intregal capacitor if they are dimmable that could continue to supply a small current for a short time when switched off. How long did you leave it in the offstage? I don't know about the latest generation, but LEDs are generally polarised. They would only work one way around any way.
Have you tried a multimeter across the contacts? That is the only definitive way to get an answer.
Dick


----------



## cliffhanger (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi

Yes you're right I'm going to try and test the bulb holder, difficult to get at with a meter.

Cliff


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

It will be static in your underwear. Try changing to a more manly cotton.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I have them in my traveliner minibus. They drain the battery if left without starting for a week!


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Best solution? I'd chuck that fancy 'dimmable' led bulb away and just go get some cheapo ones off ebay. 
All our cheapo ones are still working fine in the MH 4 years after I fitted them to change all interior bulbs for Led's, and they get a of of use as we are away for a total of 20 to 25 weeks per year.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

1302 said:


> Pins are wrong way round. One on our landing is doing this - I need to get the step ladder out to fix it....


Hymers have landings too?


----------

